# NOTHING! (part two)



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This thread is about nothing! It has no direction, no subject, no burning passions, nada. ZIP

It is not meant to inspire anyone to even write anything about it. Or to take the time to reply here. Not that there would be anything to reply about. Because it concerns NOTHING!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

So, we are going to ignore this thread too? Here we go again.........................


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I have nothing to say on the subject.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Nothing, now there is something to talk about. 

Laterz


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

bump


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Ah but nothing is something...

From the ever fun source, wikipedia...

_
Nothing is the lack or absence of anything. "Nothing" and "zero" are closely related but not identical concepts. The term "nothing" is rarely used mathematically, though it could be said that a set contains nothing if (and only if) it is the empty set, in which case its cardinality (or size) is zero. Nothing differs from zero in the way that zero is something, a finite amount which is defined. While nothing overlaps the quantity zero, in the way that it also is, when finitely defined, zero, it differs in the way that it has no specific basis like zero does in numbers.

If looked at philosophically, the concept of "nothing" can have many interpretations. In fact, people can even state that nothing does not exist. You cannot sense, see, feel, or think nothing. There is no contact with nothing. Nothing is where everything isn't. Visualizing "nothing" would make "something". It could be seen as a physical void or as just a word which only has meaning when used to describe a relationship between different "somethings". A single "correct" definition of nothing could be considered impossible, since "right" and "wrong" do not fit within the confines of nothing.

The concept of "nothing" has been studied throughout history by philosophers and theologians; many have found that careful consideration of the notion can easily lead to the logical fallacy of reification. The understanding of "nothing" varies widely between cultures, especially between Western and Eastern cultures and philosophical traditions, though existentialism, and in particular Heidegger have brought the understandings closer together.

Informally, a person, event or object might be said to be nothing if particularly unimpressive _

ha ha ha... now this thread is about something.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> Ah but nothing is something...
> 
> From the ever fun source, wikipedia...
> 
> ha ha ha... now this thread is about something.


A wikipedia reference about "nothing." No one thought of posting that here. How very clever of you.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

lpkmckenna said:


> A wikipedia reference about "nothing." No one thought of posting that here. How very clever of you.


Ahhhh Sarcasm.

Sarcasm is sneering, jesting, or mocking a person, situation or thing. It is often used in a humorous or ironical manner and is expressed through vocal intonations such as over-emphasizing the actual statement or particular words.

Now sarcasm is something and definately not nothing. How clever of you to respond to my post with such sarcasm


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

NOTHING to see here.. move along


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

GEORGE: So, what's happening with the TV show? You come up with anything?

JERRY: No, nothing.

GEORGE: Why don't they have salsa on the table?

JERRY: What do you need salsa for?

GEORGE: Salsa is now the number one condiment in America.

JERRY: You know why? Because people like to say "salsa." "Excuse me, do you have salsa?" "We need more salsa." "Where is the salsa? No salsa?"

GEORGE: You know it must be impossible for a Spanish person to order seltzer and not get salsa. (Angry) "I wanted seltzer, not salsa."

JERRY: "Don't you know the difference between seltzer and salsa?? You have the seltezer after the salsa!"

GEORGE: See, this should be a show. This is the show.

JERRY: What?

GEORGE: This. Just talking.

JERRY: (dismissing) Yeah, right.

GEORGE: I'm really serious. I think that's a good idea.

JERRY: Just talking? Well what's the show about?

GEORGE: It's about nothing.

JERRY: No story?

GEORGE: No forget the story.

JERRY: You've got to have a story.

GEORGE: Who says you gotta have a story? Remember when we were waiting for, for that table in that Chinese restaurant that time? That could be a TV show.

JERRY: And who is on the show? Who are the characters?

GEORGE: I could be a character.

JERRY: You?

GEORGE: Yeah. You could base a character on me.

JERRY: So, on the show, there's a character named George Costanza?

GEORGE: Yeah. There's something wrong with that? I'm a character. People are always saying to me, "You know you're a quite a character."

JERRY: And who else is on the show?

GEORGE: Elaine could be a character. Kramer..

JERRY: Now he's a character. (Pause) So everybody I know is a character on the show.

GEORGE: Right.

JERRY: And it's about nothing?

GEORGE: Absolutely nothing.

JERRY: So you're saying, I go in to NBC, and tell them I got this idea for a show about nothing.

GEORGE: We go into NBC.

JERRY: "We"? Since when are you a writer?

GEORGE: (Scoffs) Writer. We're talking about a sit-com.

JERRY: You want to go with me to NBC?

GEORGE: Yeah. I think we really got something here.

JERRY: What do we got?

GEORGE: An idea.

JERRY: What idea?

GEORGE: An idea for the show.

JERRY: I still don't know what the idea is.

GEORGE: It's about nothing.

JERRY: Right.

GEORGE: Everybody's doing something, we'll do nothing.

JERRY: So, we go into NBC, we tell them we've got an idea for a show about nothing.

GEORGE: Exactly.

JERRY: They say, "What's your show about?" I say, "Nothing."

GEORGE: There you go.

(A moment passes)

JERRY: (Nodding) I think you may have something there.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> ...
> Sarcasm is sneering, jesting, or mocking a person, situation or thing. It is often used in a humorous or ironical manner and is expressed through vocal intonations such as over-emphasizing the actual statement or particular words.
> ...


Sorry to get all nit-picky, especially in a thread about nothing, but;
_ironical_ is not a word. The correct word is _ironic_.
Ironical is in the same group of words as _irregardless_, and _orientated_.

*Sticklers Unite!*


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

SEINFELD RULES!!!  Even if half the times its about nothing.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

lpkmckenna - this thread is about nothing so you cannot get upset about something. Just think, you were the first to post the wikipedia link to nothing, so this is something to get over.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

*groan*


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

lol ......as I said earlier..........here we go again.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> .



Same here. I know _exactly_ what you mean.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> .


 You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

"Not everything that counts can be counted, and not everything that can be counted counts." Einstein


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Sorry to get all nit-picky, especially in a thread about nothing, but;
> _ironical_ is not a word. The correct word is _ironic_.
> Ironical is in the same group of words as _irregardless_, and _orientated_.
> 
> *Sticklers Unite!*




Whew... thankfully I only cut and paste that from Wikipedia... let that be a lesson to all. 

Wikipedia ain't got no grammor.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> Wikipedia ain't got no grammor.


How is their spelleng?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Atroshus.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

MacNutt said:


>


That's just plain wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

"Ironical is in the same group of words as irregardless, and orientated."

Does this group have a name? How many albums have they cut?

Is "conversate" a word? Is "inflammable?"


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Cameo said:


> That's just plain wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But I meant nothing by it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

lpkmckenna said:


> Does this group have a name? How many albums have they cut?


Must be Aqua. Danes & Norwegians, singing in English... an inflammable, highly volatilic combinization.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

tan(pi/4) – sin(pi/2)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I know you meant nothing by it..........my teasing meant nothing too.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Sweet, nothing or sweet nothing.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

The Doug said:


> How is their spelleng?


There spelin ain;'t too good nither


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Nothings being done again too.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

.


----------



## _tone (Apr 6, 2005)

nothing is perfect, nothing lasts, nothing is finished.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Cameo said:


> I know you meant nothing by it..........my teasing meant nothing too.


"Nothing from nothing leaves nothing...."

(_song lyrics from a past era)_


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And I wasn't actually here...know nothing about it...and it was already that way when I got here.

I will also deny any and all knowledge of the event. Which never actually happened. Besides...it's nothing. Really.  

(_Statement to police by MacNutt....also from a past era)_


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Nothing to it........


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

event horizon is the gravity field of a black hole where the space-time is so bent that light cannot escape it. The event horizon creates a region in space where *nothing* can escape, if *nothing* can go beyond the speed of light. Thus when something enters the event horizon, it will vanish without a trace. Should the object be emitting something, after it is enveloped by the event horizon, not even the emissions that traced its existence will escape the black hole.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

agent4321 said:


> event horizon is the gravity field of a black hole where the space-time is so bent that light cannot escape it. The event horizon creates a region in space where *nothing* can escape, if *nothing* can go beyond the speed of light. Thus when something enters the event horizon, it will vanish without a trace. Should the object be emitting something, after it is enveloped by the event horizon, not even the emissions that traced its existence will escape the black hole.


Hmmm...this might explain why the second 21 inch monitor on my desk has a big dark area wayyy over to the far right. 

Maybe I need to adjust my personal electromagnetic field. I'll have to talk to the Giant Green Head about that...

Or switch to a single CRT monitor.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> Or switch to a single CRT monitor.


No, just stop using wire hangers. I've told you before.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

_tone said:


> nothing is perfect, nothing lasts, nothing is finished.


- particularly true of renovations.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Nothing Yet?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I tossed the coathangers. Disposed of the aluminum foil hat that I had been wearing on my head for the last two years... Dismantled the faraday cage. Took apart the seventy foot tall Tesla Coil that I had been building. Disposed of that big hoard of plutonium that I had been stockpiling for a rainy day...

But it didn't help.... I am still plauged by all sorts of electrical anomalies. 

Lightning still strikes my house...even on clear days. All of the plates and saucers in my crockery cabinet keep levitating themselves into my livingroom...my two 21 inch computer monitors keep blanking out at odd hours...my cat is totally FREAKED! And....The greys are visiting nightly. They always wake me up wanting to talk about American Football!!

Not hockey. Not even NASCAR or dragracing...

They sit on the edge of my bed each night, and want to talk about FOOTBALL!!

(something I know NOTHING about!!)  

So far...I have been able to divert them by thinking about....

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!   

Comes naturally to me...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Didn't Pufnstuf live on an island?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Somewhere in the land of Galilee..........Puff the magic dragon live in the sea......
Oh, sorry, wrong dragon.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry, that was Honah lee.....


PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee, 
Little Jackie Paper loved that rascal PUFF, 
and brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff.

OH PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee, 
PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee,

Together they would travel on a boat with billowed sail 
Jackie kept a lookout perched on PUFF's gigantic tail, 
Noble kings and princes would bow whenever they came, 
Pirate ships would lower their flag when PUFF roared out his name

OH, PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee, 
PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee,

A dragon lives forever but not so little boys 
Painted wings and giant rings make way for other toys. 
One grey night it happened, Jackie Paper came no more 
And PUFF that mighty dragon, he ceased his fearless roar.

PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee, 
PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee,

His head was bent in sorrow, green scales fell like rain, 
PUFF no longer went to play along the cherry lane. 
Without his life-long friend, PUFF could not be brave, 
So PUFF that mighty dragon sadly slipped into his cave.

Oh! PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee, 
PUFF, the magic dragon lived by the sea 
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, re your comment about Puff living in the "land of Galilee", I think you meant Honah-Lee. At least this is what is on my Peter, Paul and Mary LP dust cover.

"Puff the magic dragon lived by the sea

And frolicked in the autumn mist

In a land called Honah-Lee."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, two minds with but a single thought. You beat me by 36.8 seconds.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, I googled it and posted at about the same time you did. lol.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

LOL............oh that just made my day.....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I still prefer HR Puff'n'stuff and the magic flute......


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

While out by the sea one day, Jimmy, a teenager, and Freddie, his talking flute, were lured to a boat. The boat was sent by Witchiepoo, an evil witch who wanted Freddie. Once Jimmy and Freddie had taken off in the boat, Witchiepoo changed it into an evil ship. Jimmy and Freddie were rescued by H. R. Pufnstuf, a talking dragon who is the mayor of Living Island. On Living Island, everything on the island is actually living, including trees, flowers, books and candles (hence the name, Living Island).


Throughout the series, Jimmy tried to return home and Witchiepoo tried to get Freddie - neither of them ever suceeded.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Did you ever see the movie?

Mama Cass was in it.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Truthfully - I am not sure if what I remember was the series or a movie.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We really are exploring the deepest depths of "nothing" here right now...are we not?  

If dante had written about "Nothing" instead of hell...then HR Pufnstuff would have been about two thirds of the way across the six ring of Nothing....or something like that.  

Next thing you know, someone here will be specualting about whether Paul Martin wears Y-fronts or boxers. Or if he goes "commando".

Or...maybe...we will all be wondering if Michael Jackson prefers butter or margarine on his morning toast.

I'm thinking that some of the more fertile minds haven't even begun to explore the true depths of "nothing" here at ehmac, just yet. 

And...I don't mind telling you...that thought scares me! Just a bit....


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

You know what..??

Ah, forget it.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

It was nothing wasn't it Mrs Furley!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The absence of nothing, actually.

So it might have actually been something. But Mrs Furley is saying nothing about it. So we have nothing to go on, really..

Guess we will never know.  

Boggles the mind. Or not.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Gee, I wonder how much I can type in the "Title" field before it won't take anymore l*

Guess I found out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I quote from "The Way of the Universe According to Macnutt" -- "The absence of a clear unified field theory (i.e., a scientific theory of everything) confuses and complicates attempts by some to find a sensible overview of natural phenomena. Nothingness Theory establishes a practical and verifiable method for doing this in a metaphysical manner. The silence from which music emerges and to which it returns is the connecting point for everything. The arc of birth and death, the cycles of a sound wave, and the return of water to the ocean all tell the story of excursion to and from equilibrium. This is the essence of that which underlies the forces driving nature. It is an echo of the emergence of material existence fourteen billion years ago, and the roadmap to its ultimate destination.

Nothingness Theory is the detailed explanation of this, and the forum in which the consequences are discussed. It is not easy to peer into the void and ask it what is there, but it is probably life's greatest adventure."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The music of the spheres, Dr. G.

Tesla would be proud...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"To learn something new each day is half the cure for ignorance. The other half is to teach something new each day to others."

It takes an understanding of physics, acoustics and musical theory to even begin to understand Tesla. The essence is the "music of the spheres" is "sympathetic vibratory resonance".

Now, if we could only build Nikola Tesla's original Earthquake Machine, the device Tesla called his "greatest achievement in the field of engineering". This machine is capable of attaining self-resonance and multiplying its own power.


----------

